# Planning retirement experiences



## Runyun (Apr 19, 2018)

Well, I have the financials part planned for a retirement. BUT, I have become one of those empty nestors that is now on his own.  Used to be it was going to be two of us, but now she is gone.  Our thoughts were for two and now I am on my own to figure out the where, the when, the how, move or no move, stay in the home and go rogue, ....just alot of questions that I have to plan on my own and being alone.  Not a groupie nor a condo character, but an outdoorsy type of person.  So, I look at what I like to do at this point in my life, and figure I have one more move to make and do not want to flip flop when I make a decision.  So, much easier when there was two because there was always a compromise and it was okay, but , now I have to make all the decisions and live with....  So, I am feeling out the next moves. 

Dump everything or hang on to some lifeline of stability and go cheap.  But, there is always that "Where" question?  Just doing a data dump to get some viewpoints and ideas from people with similar sitauations....


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 19, 2018)

My husband has terminal cancer and by the summer, I too, will be alone, on my own.   I have come to the decision to give myself a year, minimum, to make all those decisions you have also.    Perhaps it will be two years.   I’ve realized it is too much to try and make all of the decisions right now.   
Good luck, it sure isn’t easy.


----------



## Runyun (Apr 19, 2018)

She passed 7 years ago and I just figured I would keep on my current glide path and keep planning and preparing.  As time goes on I wonder how I should think.  Should I think about doing things I like now or plan to make changes in my activities or living conditions.  

If I think the way I am active now I would simply keep working at some level; be active outdoors like I am now; take care of the yard; etc. etc. etc.  But that would seem like I am just doing what I do until the end.  All of which seems okay, as I am healthy and able.  

For instance, I have a friend 60 yrs old who is hell bent on quiting her job and taking low level work and just existing in retirement.  I am of the opinion that I want to be productive as long as I am able at a certain level.  Then I will know when the time comes.  I am not wanting to have a catastrophic event dictate my retirement.  

One friend is 73 and still commutes to work from another state on a weekly basis.  Certainly he can retire but he likes his work. I think I am trying to identify replacement activities for work that will keep me vibrant into the retirement years.  That I have not found just yet.  So, I am trying to get some ideas and learn from others......


----------



## Lon (Apr 19, 2018)

Runyun said:


> Well, I have the financials part planned for a retirement. BUT, I have become one of those empty nestors that is now on his own.  Used to be it was going to be two of us, but now she is gone.  Our thoughts were for two and now I am on my own to figure out the where, the when, the how, move or no move, stay in the home and go rogue, ....just alot of questions that I have to plan on my own and being alone.  Not a groupie nor a condo character, but an outdoorsy type of person.  So, I look at what I like to do at this point in my life, and figure I have one more move to make and do not want to flip flop when I make a decision.  So, much easier when there was two because there was always a compromise and it was okay, but , now I have to make all the decisions and live with....  So, I am feeling out the next moves.
> 
> Dump everything or hang on to some lifeline of stability and go cheap.  But, there is always that "Where" question?  Just doing a data dump to get some viewpoints and ideas from people with similar sitauations....



QUESTION------How old are you Runyun?  Did you date or meet any ladies after your wife passed? Would you marry again? Do you have children? How did you earn a living?  Knowing a little more about you can help us give you some ideas.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 19, 2018)

You didn't state your age, but remember, never again will you be as young as you are right now.  I recommend doing the things that _you_ enjoy while you can, soon enough you may have to limit them.  If in the meantime should you happen to find a soulmate, you can look out for each other.


----------



## Runyun (Apr 19, 2018)

50's; not encumbered with any bills; all things paid off; just me hanging around; do not do anything except work and take care of things; I like MC, outdoor activities; like shooting activities; traveled all my life and do not consider traveling to be a retirement goal, but a method to get from one place to another; I would like to figure out if I move into this same lifestyle going into retirement or something different; often think about staying remote like I am or will I want to be clustered with other similar age.  I tend to want to consider living with a wide age range of people with similar ideals like hard work, pay my way and be held accountable for my actions.  I would be more at ease in the midwest than in Boston. Stay in house or move and get equity out and enjoy a cheaper house/location and lifestyle.  That sort highlights my thoughts as I move closer down the decision tree....


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 22, 2018)

What you want in your 50's/60's may be (and probably will be) quite different than what you will need in your late 70's and through your 80's. 

If you are uncertain then take it slow and don't tie yourself - or your money - into something that in 3-5 years turns out to be not what you wanted it to be. Look for maximum flexibility and a moderate amount of change. See how it works out and if small changes will make the situation better, or if perhaps you need to move on to a bigger change.

These are your active senior years. Take advantage of them; they won't last forever. All kinds of new opportunities (and friends) can open up for you if you have the flexibility to look around and try pushing your comfort zone a bit. 

Best of luck to you going forward.


----------



## Runyun (May 6, 2019)

*Update one year later*



Lethe200 said:


> What you want in your 50's/60's may be (and probably will be) quite different than what you will need in your late 70's and through your 80's.
> 
> If you are uncertain then take it slow and don't tie yourself - or your money - into something that in 3-5 years turns out to be not what you wanted it to be. Look for maximum flexibility and a moderate amount of change. See how it works out and if small changes will make the situation better, or if perhaps you need to move on to a bigger change.
> 
> ...



Well, I have been giving this alot of thought and action since last year.  Sort of been dumping items that don't need or have not looked at for years, again.  Seems I do this alot! I am doing alot of yard/house work that I can do now so I will not pay someone to do in the future when I cannot physically do those things.  This works best iff I stay here, but if I left tomorrow, I would not bother.  At least it gives me that option.  I have been looking at where I can live with no state taxes that I might enjoy living. Not a fan of being next to the seaside.  But prefer cool, clear air.  I like the cold but do not like being cold.  Cool is much better for breathing fresh air.  I think I would like to have a place to spread out a bit and come and go out and about and always have a place to stay. But that is about all I can figure at this point.  Still just me in the thought process....


----------



## Marie5656 (May 6, 2019)

I am newly alone. We had always planned to do something once he retired last year. Mainly day trips or weekends. But it never happened. 
Once I am more settled into my new life I do plan to do with bit of travel. One trip my husband wanted to go is go to Gettysburg, due to his interest in Civil War. It is only about a 6 hour drive. So I plan to go.


----------



## Runyun (May 6, 2019)

*Gettysburg in the Fall time*



Marie5656 said:


> I am newly alone. We had always planned to do something once he retired last year. Mainly day trips or weekends. But it never happened.
> Once I am more settled into my new life I do plan to do with bit of travel. One trip my husband wanted to go is go to Gettysburg, due to his interest in Civil War. It is only about a 6 hour drive. So I plan to go.



Recommend you go in the Fall when the trees are changing and you can take the trip around the park in the old train.  They have heaters in the cars and you can see the sites.  It meanders thru the local farms on the fringe. It was cold when I went and rainy and the leaves were on the tracks and it made it slippery so the train had to back up a few times to make the grade.  The funniest thing I saw was a dead pig on its back with it feet in the air because of the cold weather.  It was not ready for quick blast of cold air.  Several years ago they took down the tower because it took away from the battlefield ambiance.


----------



## Leann (May 6, 2019)

Lethe200 said:


> What you want in your 50's/60's may be (and probably will be) quite different than what you will need in your late 70's and through your 80's. *
> These are your active senior years. Take advantage of them; they won't last forever. All kinds of new opportunities (and friends) can open up for you if you have the flexibility to look around and try pushing your comfort zone a bit. *



I'm learning this every day. Good advice.


----------



## BWall (Jul 24, 2019)

My aunt is currently in this situation after losing my uncle recently. She decided the best approach to making the decision of "what to do with the rest of my life?" was to change the question. She changed it to "what do I want to do for the next year?" That was a much easier decision to make. It is a short-term decision.

Her answer was "move to Seattle for a year and then decide what to do the next year." If she likes it, she may stay another year. Or, she may move on to another area she is curious about. 

The point is making the decision more of a temporary one instead of a giant, all-encompassing one is much easier.  She's taking is "one year at a time."

How do you eat an elephant?  One bite at a time.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 12, 2019)

I am trying to gain the fortitude to go overseas next year. I absolutely hate airline travel due to the Sardine effect in the cabin causing health problems for me.  I know that if I don’t do this soon in the future I probably won’t be able to do it due to health. So wish me good luck I am thinking about signing up for some airline tickets to go to England and to France.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Aug 12, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I am trying to gain the fortitude to go overseas next year. I absolutely hate airline travel due to the Sardine effect in the cabin causing health problems for me...... So wish me good luck I am thinking about signing up for some airline tickets to go to England and to France.


Two words about airline travel overseas. Business Class. Or, First Class.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 12, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> Two words about airline travel overseas. Business Class. Or, First Class.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Leann (Aug 13, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> Two words about airline travel overseas. Business Class. Or, First Class.



Having traveled hundreds of thousands of miles by air (mostly for work), I completely agree with retiredtraveler's advice. I'm not a person of great financial wealth so I have to save for a while for business class or first class tickets but it makes all of the difference in comfort. 

Lc jones, go see the world, follow your heart. The memories will last a lifetime.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 13, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I am trying to gain the fortitude to go overseas next year. I absolutely hate airline travel due to the Sardine effect in the cabin causing health problems for me.  I know that if I don’t do this soon in the future I probably won’t be able to do it due to health. So wish me good luck I am thinking about signing up for some airline tickets to go to England and to France.


Fly into France, you can get anywhere from there by train. The trains are comfortable and nice. Make memories. And contrary to what some people say, the French are very gracious and kind.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 13, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> Fly into France, you can get anywhere from there by train. The trains are comfortable and nice. Make memories. And contrary to what some people say, the French are very gracious and kind.


That’s good to know thank you


----------



## Liberty (Aug 13, 2019)

Runyun said:


> She passed 7 years ago and I just figured I would keep on my current glide path and keep planning and preparing.  As time goes on I wonder how I should think.  Should I think about doing things I like now or plan to make changes in my activities or living conditions.
> 
> If I think the way I am active now I would simply keep working at some level; be active outdoors like I am now; take care of the yard; etc. etc. etc.  But that would seem like I am just doing what I do until the end.  All of which seems okay, as I am healthy and able.
> 
> ...


Hey, Runyun...sometimes you just have to "be there to know" - can't decide from afar.  I was a driven business owner, but knew inside I needed to "kick back" and just listen and live life instead of rushing from one place or activity to another.  Sometimes in nature, if you love the outdoors, you realize you need to sit under a tree and "listen" in order to learn.  Life can be like that too, you know.  Enjoy!


----------



## old medic (Aug 30, 2019)

Runyun, as outgoing outdoor folks that loves travel and camping, We are setting up to do campground hosting when I retire in a few years. Free camping, usually minimum 1 month, some places there's an opportunity to make some extras money to boot.


----------



## Runyun (Oct 9, 2019)

How much of what you do now as a hobby do you actively participate in when you are retired?  i.e., I like riding a motorcycle for the last 35 years and still enjoy it.  So, I will ride as long as I can.  On the other hand I can't play a lick of golf and have tried, so I will not take it up since I find no enjoyment in it.   Plus, the body does not twist very well at the coming age.  I do weight training and isometrics and walk alot and chainsaw and dig and cut trees and these things keep me in great shape so I envision some level of participation in active life, but some things not so well coordinated.  Just curious about what sticks when you retire....


----------



## Liberty (Oct 9, 2019)

Runyun said:


> How much of what you do now as a hobby do you actively participate in when you are retired?  i.e., I like riding a motorcycle for the last 35 years and still enjoy it.  So, I will ride as long as I can.  On the other hand I can't play a lick of golf and have tried, so I will not take it up since I find no enjoyment in it.   Plus, the body does not twist very well at the coming age.  I do weight training and isometrics and walk alot and chainsaw and dig and cut trees and these things keep me in great shape so I envision some level of participation in active life, but some things not so well coordinated.  Just curious about what sticks when you retire....


Runyun, for us its been the "around the house and property" activities, like cutting trees, burning brush, gardening, official back deck sitting, pool, etc.  We do have an extensive library and a  classic car and enjoy driving that occasionally, cooking and target practice off the back deck, too.  Cooking has always been my fav hobby!  Life is good, you know!


----------



## Pecos (Oct 9, 2019)

Runyun said:


> How much of what you do now as a hobby do you actively participate in when you are retired?  i.e., I like riding a motorcycle for the last 35 years and still enjoy it.  So, I will ride as long as I can.  On the other hand I can't play a lick of golf and have tried, so I will not take it up since I find no enjoyment in it.   Plus, the body does not twist very well at the coming age.  I do weight training and isometrics and walk alot and chainsaw and dig and cut trees and these things keep me in great shape so I envision some level of participation in active life, but some things not so well coordinated.  Just curious about what sticks when you retire....


The question of what do we do next is a tough one to answer. I have concluded that it is something of a moving target as you age and deal with the issues that life tosses your way. My wife and I did not initially understand that there is more than one stage to retirement. For starters, there is early retirement when you are still fairly robust, and older retirement when health issues and other things change the equations in ways we never imagined. Who knew what havoc health issues would bring, or that the neighborhood we moved into 25 years ago would change so much that we feel out of place, or that our interests would change so much. So life is a moving target.

Hobbies and the other things you enjoy now will change a great deal as you progress through your 50's into your 80's. I had to give up riding my two wheeler in my mid 70's and give my shotgun and bigger bore rifles to my son and grandson because of health/eyesight issues a couple of years ago. My wife gave up strength training and substituted line dancing. Old friends moved away or departed the planet and they are a struggle to replace, family members encounter difficulties that require our help. I was able to work part time at my company for several years before completely retiring. That was the best of both worlds and I recommend it if that is an option. I gave up on the Red Cross when I ran out of patience with FEMA (and they sent me a bill for being a volunteer). My exploration into the art of water color painting was largely a failure, but I learned how difficult it was and that my aptitude just didn't lean that way. One of the things that I love these days is going to Broadway Shows. I once looked down my nose at that kind of thing.

So enjoy what you are enjoying now, but think a bit about what unexpected directions your life may take you. You will know when you need to change things. Do some exploring. Visit a couple of over 55 communities. If you have the financial side of things nailed down, you are ahead of the game.


----------



## Runyun (Oct 10, 2019)

The one thing that has been of concern to me is that my sister, brother and wife have all passed and we were all the same age within a few years. We were always together and that is sort of riding on my mind.  I have been in this house for 21 years and I still work and find it great for the fresh air, outdoor activities and quiet, but yeah, it has changed a bit.  It is paid off and that is the attraction at this point while I figure out what to do and not being pressed to always choose what to pay at the end of the month.  But the fact that we hung together as a family and now they are all gone is something that bothers me more than I thought it would.  Been thinking of picking up and leaving; packing what I can; dump the rest and starting over somewhere else with something smaller belongings.  Not sure if I want to buy again or just rent along the way without feeling ties to one house again.  Some thoughts come to mind as such...


----------



## Liberty (Oct 10, 2019)

Runyun said:


> The one thing that has been of concern to me is that my sister, brother and wife have all passed and we were all the same age within a few years. We were always together and that is sort of riding on my mind.  I have been in this house for 21 years and I still work and find it great for the fresh air, outdoor activities and quiet, but yeah, it has changed a bit.  It is paid off and that is the attraction at this point while I figure out what to do and not being pressed to always choose what to pay at the end of the month.  But the fact that we hung together as a family and now they are all gone is something that bothers me more than I thought it would.  Been thinking of picking up and leaving; packing what I can; dump the rest and starting over somewhere else with something smaller belongings.  Not sure if I want to buy again or just rent along the way without feeling ties to one house again.  Some thoughts come to mind as such...


Yes, its a hard decision to make.  Its usually best to stay a while where you are used to living, after loved ones have passed.  Perhaps take trips to where you think you might want to live if you actually will have a "destination".  We looked at moving and decided to stay.  Very glad we did that as others we've known, moved from where they were comfortable with for years and then tried to move back after disliking their new surroundings.

On the other hand, sometimes a new place offers up a new "fresh start" in life.

Everyone is different, so like the old saying goes "its a wise man that knows his own self".
Take it easy. Enjoy. That's my advice to you.


----------



## JB in SC (Oct 10, 2019)

One bit of advice. Be your own person. A simpler, richer life is much easier to accomplish when you listen to yourself rather than others. Life passes by quickly as one ages, but don’t hesitate to slow down enough to enjoy it.


----------



## Runyun (Sep 13, 2021)

Runyun said:


> Well, I have the financials part planned for a retirement. BUT, I have become one of those empty nestors that is now on his own.  Used to be it was going to be two of us, but now she is gone.  Our thoughts were for two and now I am on my own to figure out the where, the when, the how, move or no move, stay in the home and go rogue, ....just alot of questions that I have to plan on my own and being alone.  Not a groupie nor a condo character, but an outdoorsy type of person.  So, I look at what I like to do at this point in my life, and figure I have one more move to make and do not want to flip flop when I make a decision.  So, much easier when there was two because there was always a compromise and it was okay, but , now I have to make all the decisions and live with....  So, I am feeling out the next moves.
> 
> Dump everything or hang on to some lifeline of stability and go cheap.  But, there is always that "Where" question?  Just doing a data dump to get some viewpoints and ideas from people with similar sitauations....




Well, it has been quite some time in my planning to retire.  With CV19 on the horizon and mandates in the making I may be forced into retirement as of this October.  So, at least I have made plans and have created financials that will take me into retirement about a year earlier than I wanted.  I can take Widowers Benefits and using my own pension that I created I can live just fine.  Housing paid off; no bills; just need to eat, sleep and spend my retirement....so we will see if I am forced in about a month to move along...


----------



## Knight (Sep 13, 2021)

Since financials are in order maintaining health should be your priority.  As for upkeep on property.  Except for the loss of the muscles & hand coordination in my left arm & hand at age 80 have no problem with physical demands of upkeep. Tree trimming not as easy but doable. Motorcycle trips with my wife if I could would be my choice of travel.

Only difference in lifestyle was to pick a location that had good access to doctors & hospitals. Age has a sneaky way of causing unexpected problems.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 13, 2021)

My situation is not all that similar but I have a couple of thoughts to share for your consideration.

1 Be careful about the where.  Particularly if you are contemplating a bigger move.  Get to know the place and the people before deciding, spend time there.  Remember being a resident is very different from being a tourist in a place.  I grew up in a town in Florida populated with probably 70% retirees, mostly from up north.  Some liked it, but maybe a third were very unhappy with their decision, some of those just stuck it out and were unhappy, some moved back.  If they had spent more time investigating I suspect they could have avoided the problem.

2 I recently purchased a small travel trailer, that way I don't really have to decide where, not until the last minute and changing directions is easy.  You might consider the same, particularly if you like outdoor activities, its camping with a lot more convenience than a tent.

Best of luck to you, it appears to me you are wisely deliberating, I am sure you will make a good choice.


----------



## Runyun (Aug 23, 2022)

Well, here is an update on my retirement planning.  In Feb of this year 2022 I gave my opinion to my company since they were asking our thoughts about Covid-19 and other issues.  I gave them my opinion on Thursday morning and on Friday afternoon I was fired.  I started taking SS in Mar - so I was fired and then I retired. My first priority was to gather all of my accounts and consolidated them into one location, ie. 401K from the company into my Financial firm.  I get better Credit Card cash back.  I pay all of my bills automatically and the money income and expenses is all automated.  I started walking everyday and planned my trip to Sturgis for the MC rally.  I fixed up my trailer to haul the MC and sub as a camping trailer.  So, I tow the MC and/or sleep in it at campsites.  My next trip is down the Blue Ridge Parkway.  I am going to go across country and take my time and enjoy different locations. When I went to Sturgis a couple weeks ago it was a Wham Bam 1800 miles there and 1800 miles back.  I was meeting a deadline, but the next cross country trip will be at my leisure since I will have no agenda.

So, yes I am going to do those things when I can early on in retirement before any health issues pop up.  I am still in my house which is paid off. This house is good for a young retirement, but it will be overwhelming as I get older or even if I have any health issues. I have no bills except those I create to live on so if I need to make a location move it will be easier.  I will take a look at places as I go along, but will not make any rash decisions before a year.  Do not want to move and then regret it based on an emotional decision.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 23, 2022)

Sounds like you have made some rational decisions and are in a good place.

When is that next, more leisurely, trip planned?


----------



## Runyun (Aug 23, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Sounds like you have made some rational decisions and are in a good place.
> 
> When is that next, more leisurely, trip planned?


I was thinking of going thru southern states and migrate west a bit and see some more of the area's I flew by in the past....i.e., some Rte 66 areas...touch upon some Northern TX places, I've been to every state thru my work over the years and liked some areas that I would like to see more in-depth.  Go to some rally's this next POTUS election cycle.....


----------



## dseag2 (Aug 23, 2022)

Runyun said:


> Well, here is an update on my retirement planning.  In Feb of this year 2022 I gave my opinion to my company since they were asking our thoughts about Covid-19 and other issues.  I gave them my opinion on Thursday morning and on Friday afternoon I was fired.  I started taking SS in Mar - so I was fired and then I retired. My first priority was to gather all of my accounts and consolidated them into one location, ie. 401K from the company into my Financial firm.  I get better Credit Card cash back.  I pay all of my bills automatically and the money income and expenses is all automated.  I started walking everyday and planned my trip to Sturgis for the MC rally.  I fixed up my trailer to haul the MC and sub as a camping trailer.  So, I tow the MC and/or sleep in it at campsites.  My next trip is down the Blue Ridge Parkway.  I am going to go across country and take my time and enjoy different locations. When I went to Sturgis a couple weeks ago it was a Wham Bam 1800 miles there and 1800 miles back.  I was meeting a deadline, but the next cross country trip will be at my leisure since I will have no agenda.
> 
> So, yes I am going to do those things when I can early on in retirement before any health issues pop up.  I am still in my house which is paid off. This house is good for a young retirement, but it will be overwhelming as I get older or even if I have any health issues. I have no bills except those I create to live on so if I need to make a location move it will be easier.  I will take a look at places as I go along, but will not make any rash decisions before a year.  Do not want to move and then regret it based on an emotional decision.


Sounds like we had similar paths.  My position was terminated in June 2020, when I was 63 y/o.  This was due to how Covid affected my industry.  There was no chance of finding a job, so I simply took retirement and started drawing Social Security.  Like you, I moved my 401k to my financial advisor who managed my other accounts.  He has done a stellar job, even during the ups and downs of today's market.  I was using an American Airlines Mastercard that earned miles because my job required travel.  I quickly changed to a Chase Freedom card that provided cash back on every purchase, and I use it for every possible expense.  Our house and my car is also paid off, so like you, my only expenses are the ones I incur myself or extraordinary expenses related to home, car or health.  

I am also traveling while I am healthy because I know those days will eventually come to an end.  We have various trips planned all the way through October 2023.  We have driven and hiked the Blue Ridge Parkway.  IMO there is nothing more beautiful in the fall when the leaves turn.  Enjoy it.  Sounds like you are living your best life!


----------



## ElCastor (Oct 30, 2022)

The wife and I were dedicated savers and don‘t need to work, but a retired neighbor who does need the money has taken up dog walking and cares for them when the owner is away. Depending on the neighborhood this can apparently be quite profitable — quite.


----------

